# S & R Membership - How much?



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I was thinking about going there in the next few days but I don't have anything in particular to buy. Last time we stopped by they would not let us browse without joining, and I can't remember how much the membership was. I think it was cheap, like p250??


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Don, it's 700p annually. Well worth it to me as I know I can get the hard to find stuff I like (certain cheeses, hot links, etc.) every time I go there and I buy in bulk to avoid monthly trips.

Gold Membership


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Jon!


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

While on this subject, does anyone know if they have all the same products as Costco in the USA? From what I saw on the website, it appears that they have a lot, but I can't tell if they have all the same.


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

What is S and R? And is there one in Angeles or near?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

DannyRDG said:


> What is S and R? And is there one in Angeles or near?


Danny, S & R is a warehouse style membership club similar to the Costco chain we have in the US. It is part of the Puregold Price Club company. 

I have not been yet, but I am told they have a lot of American products and the prices are good. If it is like Costco in the US, most of the products are sold in very large sizes so you get a discount compared to smaller sizes.

They have one in San Fernando on the West side of NLEX, a short distance from Angeles. I am going tomorrow.


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for that don. I'm currently living in Canada but planning to retire to Philippines in the next few years. I'm a member of Costco and find them value for money. Can you let me know how you get on and if it's worth joining?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

DannyRDG said:


> Thanks for that don. I'm currently living in Canada but planning to retire to Philippines in the next few years. I'm a member of Costco and find them value for money. Can you let me know how you get on and if it's worth joining?


I hope they have tennis balls for a good price! Tennis balls are expensive here!


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just went for the 1st time this evening. Got dill pickles! Johnsonville brats! A great big jar of sourdough pretzels! Lots of other cool things that sure reminded us of home (in the US South). They won't have everything you want (probably) but they sure have a lot more than anywhere else we've seen. We'll be back...


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

mrcurtis08 said:


> Just went for the 1st time this evening. Got dill pickles! Johnsonville brats! A great big jar of sourdough pretzels! Lots of other cool things that sure reminded us of home (in the US South). They won't have everything you want (probably) but they sure have a lot more than anywhere else we've seen. We'll be back...


I am sure that the prices are higher because most of the items are American imports. From your experence, about how much higher are they (10%, 25%, or more)?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

The Johnsonville Hot Links were 350p for a pack of five. When I was in Tampa 3 years ago, they were going for $8. So that's not too much of a difference.

Every time I go there I find it hard to not binge shop as you see the stuff you rarely see elsewhere. I have to go in with a list to try to regiment my shopping


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

It sounds like the prices are not too much higher and still reasonable. I think that you can get those sausages cheaper here but not significantly. Thanks for the info. It gives me a general idea.

And yes, I tend to overshop at Costco too. It is hard to resist. For me, it is not an issue now because I am still working. But later......well....need to be more careful.


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Johnsonville Brats (6 pack) were only Php259. I also got Hormel breakfast sausage links (12 pack) for Php119 and V-8 (64 oz) for Php199 - a little more than in the States, but not by much. Worth it (to me, at least) to have a taste of home occasionally.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Every time I go to S&R it cost me but WELL WORTH IT. Got some steaks there finally a steak I can eat without the rubber. Not a lot of sporting equipment. It reminds me of SAMs in the US. Going here and the open market for fruits and veggies don't go to the hypermarket much anymore.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*US Foods*



mrcurtis08 said:


> Just went for the 1st time this evening. Got dill pickles! Johnsonville brats! A great big jar of sourdough pretzels! Lots of other cool things that sure reminded us of home (in the US South). They won't have everything you want (probably) but they sure have a lot more than anywhere else we've seen. We'll be back...


Miss pickles and sausage, wonder if they sell those large cans of Chili and macaroni and cheese mixes.


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

I did see Kraft macaroni and cheese!


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds like it's better than Duty Free that we have to stop at every time we go to visit the in-laws. :lol:


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Went there yesterday 40,000 but I buy for a month. To be honest guys your best bet is to spend the php to get the membership then go see what they have. I've been going for several months and every time I go I discover something new.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Kraft Mac and Cheese*



mrcurtis08 said:


> I did see Kraft macaroni and cheese!


Sounds terrific! I have seen it in one store here (lower Laguna area) but the cost of a small box was 150 peso's.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Sounds terrific! I have seen it in one store here (lower Laguna area) but the cost of a small box was 150 peso's.


Hey mc calley where u been? Good to see(read)you.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey they are suppose to be having a big sale soon I heard 15-16 and 29-30. Does anyone know for sure when it is?


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

Mr. Wonderful said:


> I am a frequent shopper of S & R Membership Shopping...if this forum would like...I can give my detailed experiences...updates...
> 
> I was doing this for a while on another forum...however because of a few rude members, I am no longer participating there...


I can't speak for the others, but it sounds great to me. <Snip> 
I can probably guess the forum that you are referring to. Some of those guys need lobotomies. This is the best forum that I have seen for the Philippines. Once in a while someone is a little loud or opinionated, but it is nothing like those others where they have ongoing cat/dog fights. This one has some really knowledgeable contributors that are willing to go out of their way to help. Much appreciated!!!


----------



## bigmobi (Jan 13, 2014)

thanks for the info, wonder if you can apply member ship in the store and shop after that when 
you are there?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

bigmobi said:


> thanks for the info, wonder if you can apply member ship in the store and shop after that when
> you are there?


Yes of course


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> Hey they are suppose to be having a big sale soon I heard 15-16 and 29-30. Does anyone know for sure when it is?


I got an e-mail from them today, April 2-6. See picture.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I got an e-mail from them today, April 2-6. See picture.


They have a sale now to end of month 2 for 1 and 50% off select item all stores
The Treat is done every month


----------

